# Can we start a Clone thread?



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Military clone rifle thread? Can we?


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Ill start... lol... Might be a fun thread if we make it go 



















Leupold CQT

3x Sight base does not show that well in the field...










1x









based off of this marine's rifle


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! Is that Marine anyone we know ?


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

no sadly not, type 1 diabetes made me 4f... lol could be worse. I know some of you have clones lol post em up


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i dont have any clone rifles yet

but am wanting to do a clone of the M16A1


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

If you were trying, and I emphasize "trying" to post a picture of a clone, yank the bayonet. No, and I mean no, self respecting Marine that I know would ever let their enemy get close enough to have to use a bayonet. Marines are riflemen by trade.

Now for some info. You are missing the KAC rear BUIS flip up sight, and the correct optic to either make this an A3 or A4 clone(copy of what is actualy issued to troops)would be a trijicon acog 4x32. The Marines were never issued the Mk4 CQ/T. Not to say that some individuals didn't purchase their own, but the CQ/T's are not issued optics. And if you wanted to go one step farther, you could add the PEQ-15/16. I hope some of this info helps you in your quest of creating a "clone".


----------

